# Kayak good for paddling and occasional fishing.



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi kayak lords.

One of my mates is keen to enter the kayak scene and I am putting together a shortlist for him. After a bit of opinion/advice on what you think is great/suits the following: he is not a mad keen fisho like myself and wants the kayak for paddling for a bit of fitness primarily exploring and secondary an occasional fish (so it needs to be easy/effective for just going out for a fair paddle while still being flexible for a beginner to fish/explore from). It will mainly be used in small lakes to large dams and in the murrumbidgee. Unlikely it will spend much time if any in the 'big blue'. Im thinking he will have to sacrifice a little in the preferable longer lengths for paddling as a yak over 14ft would be not much good in the river etc. Am thinking if 14ft+ he will definitely need a rudder. Budget around $1500 give or take a few hungie. I am thinking a SOT primarily for safety and also for useability. I don't think a more dedicated paddle ski type setup would suit him being a beginner to both yakking and fishing.

I've shortlisted a few, (as for availability in his area I don't know though!):

Stealth Splash, Stealth evo 430
Wilderness systems tarpon 120, or perhaps a 140
Cobra tourer (maybe too big?)
Hobie quest 13 (maybe not that great to paddle?)
Viking javelin
Perception pescador 12 (if he wants to save some $$$, for buying a shimano biomaster which I will then borrow lol)
Moken 12/13

So I guess if anyone has has any similar yak knowledge of how good they are to paddle (especially if they are a bit of a barge) would be appreciated. He's tried my Tarpon 120 and liked it and while its quite nice to paddle I'm thinking maybe he can find something slightly better for his purpose or perhaps lighter.

Opinions/additions/ommissions really appreciated, Im a bit stumped by this whole 'My primary reason is not fishing' thing


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

The tarpon 120 or 140 ruddered is what I would pick...although a bit heavy - great quality , fun and easy to paddle - as you know , but easy to set up for fishing if he gets the bug - whats wrong with him !!! :lol: 
The quest is a pleasure to paddle - really nice , even without rudder I found it great to paddle - fast , stable , plenty of room , comes as a complete package with seat and paddle with change from $1500.00
Stealths are great , paddle so much easier than the plastics In my opinion , but does he want "glass" for what he wants to do ? ... more built for ocean conditions - definately no problems in the estuaries etc other than length - but not at home like they are in the sea...


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Splash for me. Stealth 465 if fishing might take over. Big gap from there, but the next is perhaps the Tarponn. Red line through the Hobie.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

The Dag Midway would be a contender, I'd never recomend it as a full blown fishing kayak but it is excellent as a fast tourer that can do a bit of fishing. . It's got good dimensions for paddling at 4.4m x .65m and is easy enough to set up for some basic fishing. If you mates more interested in paddling than fishing it would be worth a look. It's one of the nicest paddling plastic sit on tops out there.

Ant


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I know nothing about any of the yaks on your list but I have to say.... if paddling is the main aim and fishing secondary, weight is a big issue! There's no need for a 40kg monster with hatches all over, tackle trays etc. I'd be looking at something 25kg maximum and it sounds likely that at some point it will need to be carried over rapids, down banks etc.
To be honest - I would not even be looking at a fishing yak. I'd be looking at a fun / tourer and add a rod holder. SOTs are NOT safer than SIKs. They may be easier to use if you aren't used to them and I appreciate that a lot of non kayakers are scared by the SIK idea.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Stealth Splash would be the best for paddling from that lot, and nice and light too. Need to weigh up the wet storage.

I like the layout of the tarpons but they are real heavy and not the best to paddle.

As Junglefisher said, if paddling is your primary aim, go SIK.


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah. the splash.

good idea to ask here. wish i would have known about this site when i first bought a yak. i would have only bought and sold 14 yaks, instead of 15... :?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> I know nothing about any of the yaks on your list but I have to say.... if paddling is the main aim and fishing secondary, weight is a big issue! There's no need for a 40kg monster with hatches all over, tackle trays etc. I'd be looking at something 25kg maximum and it sounds likely that at some point it will need to be carried over rapids, down banks etc.
> To be honest - I would not even be looking at a fishing yak. I'd be looking at a fun / tourer and add a rod holder. SOTs are NOT safer than SIKs. They may be easier to use if you aren't used to them and I appreciate that a lot of non kayakers are scared by the SIK idea.


I was sticking to the list but completely agree. I'd look for something quick with a little more stability than most. My search led to the Zegul. Also check the Rockpool GT and Tahe Wind 585.

AND definitely check the Stealth 550 fishing ski. Most other skis are likely to be too much to start with, but not the Stealth.


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

have you bought one yet?


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks loads guys! this is excellent feedback and exactly what I was after. You have given me food for thought to pass onto to my mate and ideas I wouldn't have considered being new to yaks myself and having only previously researched SOT yaks around 12 ft, plus I am new to this 'my main aim wont be fishing' idea :lol:

Dag midways: are they fibreglass, they look like they may be? (this isn't a problem, just wanted to check if someone can fill the details as their website is hopeless)

Will def see if he will consider a SIK as well.

I hear you on the weight issue, if I can get him in a yak under 25kg I think he'll be much happier.

Then again I may be able to sway him over to the 'light side' and go more for a fishing yak now: me and another mate took him trout fishing for the first time (he's only been ocean fishing half dozen times too) and managed to get him on a 4 pound brown! Hopefully this will see fishing take over!

baitfishin: still researching what best suits my mates needs but I myself do have already a yak (tarpon) if you're asking.

Thanks once again, helpful as usual guys!


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Well done on the 4 lb brown! He'll be hooked for sure!

If he is going to fish occasionally, as well as paddle, then need to marry the requirements. A nice paddling yak has some length to it, but maybe he will fish in pokey places etc.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Try as many as you can before you buy. I would also add the Quest 11 to the list (subject to your height and weight).
5 minutes on the water with as many as you can is the key to getting a kayak that will do what you want.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

theGT58 said:


> Dag midways: are they fibreglass, they look like they may be? (this isn't a problem, just wanted to check if someone can fill the details as their website is hopeless)


They are plastic. Mine weighs 23kg. I have no worries getting up on the car. As I said in my earlyer post they are not the best fishing kayak, I would like more tackle storage options around the cockpit. But from your description, your mate sounds like his priority is paddling first, fishing second. And thats where it would excell as its great to paddle and within his price range. Most the glass options are a good $500 to $700 over. 
Other efficent plastic sot's within the price range would be RTM Disco, RTM Tempo (same as the old Scupper Pro) and the Ocean Kayak Sprinter.
Heres a review of the Midway off the web. 
http://ftlauderdaleyakfishingclub.org/m ... idway.html

Regards

Anthony


----------



## malaika (5 mo ago)

Wilderness Systems Aspire 105 is the best fishing kayak for multi purpose so I recommend you this one.


----------

